# Parody 3x3x3 Methods



## Johnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Here you can suggest methods of solving the 3x3 that you think are funny. As in, they either don't solve the cube or create massive and absurd problems.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 19, 2014)

There's always the classic

1: solve the cross
2: solve the rest of the damn cube


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Sep 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> There's always the classic
> 
> 1: solve the cross
> 2: solve the rest of the damn cube


Incredible


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 19, 2014)

I use the SBS method. I solve one side, then another, and another, and another, and another. I'm still generating algorithms for the 6th side though.


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I use the SBS method. I solve one side, then another, and another, and another, and another. I'm still generating algorithms for the 6th side though.


when I get to the sixth side I usually just take the stickers off


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> when I get to the sixth side I usually just take the stickers off



Really! Can you post your algs for that step?


----------



## TDM (Sep 19, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Really! Can you post your algs for that step?


no sorry, they are too long


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 19, 2014)

1: invent time travel
2: after starting the timer, travel back in time to before you scrambled the cube
3: grab the cube and travel back to the present, your cube is solved


----------



## Randomno (Sep 19, 2014)

I usually tell people I solve it by magic.

Magic method:

1. Scramble the cube (this is essential for the method to be performed correctly...)

2. Find every piece of one colour. White, for example.

3. Picture the colour white (or the one you choose) in your mind.

4. Think of the cube as 54 stickers.

5. Imagine the cube being turned in your head.

6. Now think of where you saw the pieces of your chosen colour. In your head, imagine them on the cube but as donkeys of that colour.

7. Focus your mind. Carefully.

8. Think of a donkey solving it with its nose.

9. Think of a donkey solving a Megaminx with its hind legs.

10. Imagine the donkey is actually a pretend one with Mats and Feliks in a costume.

11. Imagine Feliks, with a donkey mask, solving the cube with your chosen colour as the cross.

12. Imagine he messes up PLL, and has to redo it from F2L.

13. Imagine this was his solve in the World Finals 2015.

14. Imagine a donkey beating him, doing ZBLL.

15. Imagine Ortega for a 3x3. You should see lists of algorithms flowing through your head.

16. Pause at one in your mind. Think of it carefully. Ensure your brain does not modify it.

17. Remember the alg. Unfocus your mind and shift into reality.

18. You will see the cube has the first side solved, whatever your chosen colour is.

19. You will see the top side will be solvable with R U R' U' R' F R F'. Do that alg.

20. Turn the top face either clockwise or anti-clockwise. Whatever your conscience tells you.

21. Do the alg stuck in your head.

22. AUF. Do not fail this. It is tricky not to be tempted to mess it up.

23. Solved.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 19, 2014)

ZZ-TOP
Triangular Francisco
XG
The Bob Burton Method applied to any puzzle?

The hilarious thing is that these methods actually have a few interesting insights, and are nearly practical.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 20, 2014)

Moist and TICT

Moist is 1-look everything. TICT was Feliks's method.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 20, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Moist and TICT
> 
> Moist is 1-look everything. TICT was Feliks's method.


I thought Feliks's method was F2L After Zeroing

My method:
1. Build a 2x3x3 block using blockbuilding
2. Use 1LLL


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 20, 2014)

Cale S said:


> I thought Feliks's method was F2L After Zeroing
> 
> My method:
> 1. Build a 2x3x3 block using blockbuilding
> 2. Use 1LLL



Feliks actually invented TICT. Zeroing was always a joke.


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Feliks actually invented TICT. Zeroing was always a secret.


ftfy


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 20, 2014)

Pikas**t last step.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 20, 2014)

The fastest method that I have discovered is to flush the cube down the toilet. I've done some average of 12's using this method and my average time is 2.33 seconds.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 20, 2014)

Johnny said:


> The fastest method that I have discovered is to flush the cube down the toilet. I've done some average of 12's using this method and my average time is 2.33 seconds.



Jeez you are fast. I'm more like 3.37. I use a 42mm zhanchi.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 20, 2014)

CFOP method for 3x3:

CFOP stands for *C*orners, *F*irst six edges, *O*rient remaining edges, *P*ermute remaining edges
The steps:
1. Solve all the corners along with the centers. This is done using any 2x2 method, so advanced 2x2 solvers can plan out this step during inspection.
2. Solve the four edges in the middle layer and two opposite edges on the bottom layer. This is done using commutators. Then solve two opposite edges on the bottom layer either by using commutators or by using M' U M, M' U2 M, or M' U' M to insert the edges.
3. Orient the remaining 6 edges. This can be done using only M and U moves.
4. Permute the last 6 edges, also using only M and U moves.


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 21, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Jeez you are fast. I'm more like 3.37. I use a 42mm zhanchi.


you need a bigger cube for this method, but not too big or it won't work. Oddly, since I started using this method my cubes have started to go missing, so I created a new method:
1. before you begin the timer, get completely comfortable. If you're at a competition, throw aside your chair and lay down, or kneel down, or do a handstand, however you're comfortable. You'll need to practise knowing which position is best for you.
2. hold the cube right in front of your face when inspecting. You can also move it back and forth if you want, as if you're an old lady trying to read a newspaper.
3. stand up and start the timer using your hands, but have your body facing away from the timer.
4. quickly go back to your position, you should see that if you get back quick enough then you'll only need 20 moves max to solve the cube.
5. solve the cubes in 20 moves or less with 20 tps. Stand up and stop the timer by crossing your hands.
I remember seeing a video of someone solving a cube whilst handstanding, so this is obviously quite a competitive method when you add the extra steps.


----------



## Shiv3r (Feb 15, 2017)

Can I bump? 
I think that Hexagonal Francisco should also be on here, as well as maybe K3. 
Here's K3(K4 on 3x3):
1. Solve a face
2.CLL
3.do K4 F3L algs to insert the F2L edges.
4.ELL


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Who uses methods when you can just peel the stickers off.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

Use a combination of zz-ct and reversed roux:
1. Zz: Go to sleep first. And you will have idea for the rest.
2.CT( corner twist) twist all the corners and you can permute them.
3. X of roux: make X cross.
4. U of roux: Do u perms to permute the edges.
5. O of roux: Take the core out and it looks like an o. Now turn it without the core.
6. R of roux: Reverse all steps.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

I found a new method called cutter method
1. Cut the middle layer so it becomes 4X4.
2. Scramble it
3. Solve it using K4.
4. Use some apoxie sculpt and superglue to glue the pieces back.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 25, 2018)

New method: You do an R turn, a U turn, then repeat. It's sure to solve itself!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Step 1: Turn the cube so that each side only has one color
Easy


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

2x2
1. Sort UD
2. Sort LR
3. Sort FD
4. Orient


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 12, 2018)

Here is my OH method
Cross
F2L
An OLL case I can't do OH
F2L 
2 Look OLL
PLL


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 12, 2018)

1. Ask a cuber to scramble your cube at 20 TPS 
2. Watch very carefully making sure to memorize each move
3. Reverse each move
4. Now try this on a non cuber with 1 TPS making sure they do not turn away so you can't look at their moves, this should now be easy.


----------

